# Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts



## Two-Face (22. Dezember 2009)

*Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Welche Filme haben euch dieses Jahrzehnt am meisten beeindruckt und aus welchem Grund? Welche(r) Film(e) war(en) eurer meinung nach der/die besten?


----------



## Edguy (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Für mich gibts da nur: Herr der Ringe Trilogie von Peter Jackson


----------



## feivel (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Requiem for a dream
würd ich hier noch nennen


----------



## klyer (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

one way... (mit Til Schweiger)
Ist ein richtig geiler Film, mit super Handlung.

mfg
klyer


----------



## Low (22. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Der Herr der Ringe.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Ich fand Gladiator nicht schlecht ! 
Gran Torino 
Apocalypto 
um ma ein paar zu nennen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Avatar, weil er uns zeigt, dass wir ein egoistisches Volk sind mit der Meinung uns alles nehmen zu können...

greetz


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



_-=Dante=-_ schrieb:


> Avatar, weil er uns zeigt, dass wir ein egoistisches Volk sind mit der Meinung uns alles nehmen zu können...
> 
> greetz



Hmm, Avatar ist eigentlich nix neues, _Der mit dem Wolf tanzt _hat diese Thematik schon vor langer Zeit beschrieben.
Allerdings ist die Menscheit über diesen Status mitlerweile hinaus.


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

"Der mit dem Wolf tanz" ist aber schon älter, deswegen nannte ich "Avatar"...
Über welchen Status ist die Menschheit hinaus?


----------



## Two-Face (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Der von dir angesprochene Egoismus. 
Aber das wäre jetzt Off-Topic.


----------



## Sash (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

nene wenns drauf ankommt sind wir das noch immer.
aber auch ich sage avatar gehört zu den top 10, da die geschichte noch nie so erzählt wurde und so unterhaltsam und atemberaubend rübergebracht wurde.
dazu noch herr der ringe, star wars und ka.. fluch der karibik 1.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Sash schrieb:


> fluch der karibik 1.



die anderen etwa nicht  ? 

Irgendwann die Jahre soll ja der 4 Teil kommen


----------



## schmodel (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Herr der Ringe
Insbesondere Teil 2
1 +3 waren auch genial.
Aber gegen die Stimmung und Musik von 2 waren sie nur zweiter Sieger.
Sonst gibts für mich keinen Favorit fürs Jahrzehnt
Also würde ich sofort für HDR stimmen


----------



## NCphalon (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Herr der Ringe + Avatar, da er auch das neue 3D-Zeitalter in den Kinos eingeläutet hat (Ice Age 3 lass ich in diesem Zusammenhang ma aussen vor da es keinen technischen (höchstens zeitlichen) mehraufwand bedeutet, jedes bild aus 2 verschiedenen Perspektiven zu rendern.


----------



## psyphly (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## ZeroToxin (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

LotR
Eragon
Avatar
Transformers


----------



## AMD64X2-User (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Avatar
Terminator Die Erlösung
Fast and Furious 4


----------



## mixxed_up (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*


Der Herr der Ringe  1-3
Avatar
Transformers / TF: Die Rache
Harry Potter 1 - 6, wobei Halbblutpinz ziemlich lasch war.
Indiana Jones und das Köngireich des Kristallschädels
Keinohrhasen/Zweiohrküken
Die Simpsons der Film, weil eine Legende endlich ins Kino kam.
Star Wars - Die Rache der Sith / Angriff der Klonkrieger
District 9, endlich mal wieder ein guter Science Fiction.
Terminator - Die Erlösung
Traumschiff Surprise
Der Schuh des Manitu
Star Trek
Ice Age 1 - 3
Fluch der Karibik 1 - 3
2012, wegen der geilen Special Effects
300
Spiderman 3

Das sind soweit die, die ich absolut geil fand. Wenn mir noch welche einfallen, erweiter ich die Liste.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

_Der Herr der Ringe_-Trilogie (Special Extended Edition, natürlich)
_STAR WARS: Episode 3: Die Rache der Sith_
_Black Hawk Down_
_Spiderman 3 _
_Sin City_ (die bislang beste Comicverfilmung überhaupt)
_Transformers_
_Hostel_ und _28 Days Later_ (einer der äußerst wenigen guten Horrorfilme)

Enttäuscht war ich dagegen von:

_Batman Begins_ und _The Dark Knight_: Wer den Original-Comic kennt, weiß wahrscheinlich, was ich meine
_Terminator_ 3 und 4: können bei weitem nicht mit den ersten beiden Teilen mithalten und wurden wohl nur gedreht, um noch mehr Geld aus dem ursprünglich grandiosen Titel rauszuquetschen
Sämtlichen Spieleverfilmungen, nicht nur die Boll-Filme.
_The Day after Tomorrow_ - Emmerich hätte das angesichts Independence Day deutlich besser hingekriegt.


----------



## der-sack88 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

donnie darko war genial... für mich wohl der beste film dieses jahrzehnts.
watchmen fand ich auch klasse. weiß nicht warum, fand den aber echt geil.
borat fällt mir auch irgendwie sofort ein. keine ahnung warum, aber da hab ich auf jeden fall gelacht wie selten.
the dark knight war auch genial, egal was two-face sagt. ich mochte so comics noch nie, aber der film war geil.
im gegensatz dazu fand ich die verfilmung zu herr der ringe eher schwach. allein bombadil wegzulassen, geht echt gar nicht.

ansonsten fallen mir wirklich kaum filme ein... und filme, die mir jetzt nicht einfallen gehören wohl auch nicht zu den besten dieses jahrzehnts.


----------



## Väinämöinen (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Batman Begins & The Dark Knight
Blood Diamond
Das Bourne Ultimatum
Casino Royale
Herr der Ringe 1 und 3
In Bruges (dt: Brügge sehen...und sterben?)
Iron Man
Kill Bill
Match Point
Mystic River
Pans Labyrinth
Prestige
Sin City
The Descent
The Ring
V for Vendetta
Watchmen

Und sicher noch einige andere, die ich vergessen habe.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

An alle die Herr der Ringe in ihrer Liste haben - kurze Frage. 
Bezieht ihr euch dabei auf die Kino oder Extended Version? 
Ich selbst hab bisher nur die Kino gesehn 

Kill Bill fand ich auch nicht schlecht


----------



## mixxed_up (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Also ich meine eher die Special Extendet Version. Da sind einige Scenen die da einfach reihgehören.


----------



## Väinämöinen (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Sehe ebenfalls lieber die SEEs. Zwar sind die zusätzlichen Szenen größtenteils nicht unbedingt nötig, geben den Filmen IMHO vor allem aber noch etwas mehr Atmosphäre.


----------



## Ahab (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Ganz spontan? 

Gran Torino
The Dark Knight
Black Hawk Down
Die SAW Reihe (Teil 6 fehlt noch  )

verdammt mir fällt keiner weiter ein


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Tears of the Sun
Operation Kingdom


----------



## Ahab (26. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Verdammt, "Tränen der Sonne" steht bei mir schon seit ner Ewigkeit auf der Liste...


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Ahab schrieb:


> Ganz spontan?
> 
> Gran Torino
> The Dark Knight
> ...



SAW? OMG, das ist der größte Müll den ich je gesehen habe.
Ich frag mich immer, was für kranke Phantasien der Regisseur hat, so ne ****** abzudrehen. Teil 1 war ja gut. Teil 2 ging auch noch, aber ab Teil 3 wurds dann ganz schön hässlich. Wer guckt sich das Zeug schon an? Da gibts so gut wie keine Handlung, man sieht nur Menschen die bis zur unkenntlichkeit verstümmelt und auseinandergenommen werden. Tot, Blut und Fleisch, egal wo man in diesen Filmen hinguckt. Darauf kann man auch sehr gut verzichten. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

_The Dark Knight _ist auch nicht unbedingt großartig - diejenigen, die den toll fanden, haben keine Ahnung vom Comic
Von _Saw_ war ich auch ziemlich enttäuscht, nur billiges, masochistisches Blutvergießen
Von den Bourne-Filmen war ich auch ziemlich enttäuscht, ein wenig schlapp, die Action.

Einen richtig guten Film hat aber Scorsese mit _Departed_ hingelegt, der Film war einer der Höhepunkte des Jahrzehnts


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Two-Face schrieb:


> _The Dark Knight _ist auch nicht unbedingt großartig - diejenigen, die den toll fanden, haben keine Ahnung vom Comic


Soll der Comic so viel besser sein, dass der Film daneben schlecht wirkt? Weil, wenn der Comic nur anders wäre, dann hätte das ja keinen Einfluss auf die Qualität des Films.



> Von _Saw_ war ich auch ziemlich enttäuscht, nur billiges, masochistisches Blutvergießen


Aber Teil 1 war gut und eben nicht nur billiges Blutvergießen. Danach ging es allerdings tatsächlich steil bergab.



> Von den Bourne-Filmen war ich auch ziemlich enttäuscht, ein wenig schlapp, die Action.


Soll halt etwas realistischer wirken, als z.B. Die Hard 4.0 aus dem gleichen Jahr, den ich ziemlich lächerlich fand. Und gerade das macht die Bourne Filme u.a. IMHO so gut. Natürlich überzeugt besonders im letzten Teil auch noch die Handlung, weshalb an dem Film eigentlich alles stimmt.



> Einen richtig guten Film hat aber Scorsese mit _Departed_ hingelegt, der Film war einer der Höhepunkte des Jahrzehnts


Der ist ziemlich gut, allerdings soll das Original (Infernal Affairs | FILMSTARTS.de) noch ein Stückchen besser sein. Leider kam ich noch nciht dazu das zu gucken.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

21 gramm
Amores Perros
Donnie Darko
Waltz with Bashir
Lost in Translation
Hero
Garden State
Auf der anderen Seite

und so viele mehr die mir nicht einfallen......aber hey hat hier wirklich jemand den neuen Indiana Jones als guten Film bezeichnet


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Soll der Comic so viel besser sein, dass der Film daneben schlecht wirkt? Weil, wenn der Comic nur anders wäre, dann hätte das ja keinen Einfluss auf die Qualität des Films.



Film und Comic sind in dem Fall ein drastischer Unterschied: in _Begins _sah ich erst mal ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche, als ich das vermeintliche Batmobil sah - das hat nicht nur nichts, sondern absolut nichts mit dem Original zu tun. Der Joker in _The Dark Knight_ ist nur ein bemalter Irrer, im Original bekommt man da einen ganz anderen Joker zu Gesicht - und ja, der Comic ist besser, nicht nur weil er _anders_ ist. Weder _Begins_ noch _The Dark_ _Knight_ fangen die Batman-Atmosphäre richtig ein, das ist den alten Burton-Filmen besser gelungen. Die Filme an sich mögen vielleicht gut sein, aber für einen richtigen Batman-Fan ist sowas eigentlich Blasphemie.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Aber Teil 1 war gut und eben nicht nur billiges Blutvergießen. Danach ging es allerdings tatsächlich steil bergab.


Ich meinte damit die komplette Reihe - spätestens ab Teil 3 wurde die Serie, wohl um kommerzielle Bedürfnisse zu befriedigen, deutlich schlechter. Aber auch vom 1. Teil hab ich mir mehr erwartet, am schluss war's iwie nur eine billige _Sieben_-Kopie.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Soll halt etwas realistischer wirken, als z.B. Die Hard 4.0 aus dem gleichen Jahr, den ich ziemlich lächerlich fand. Und gerade das macht die Bourne Filme u.a. IMHO so gut. Natürlich überzeugt besonders im letzten Teil auch noch die Handlung, weshalb an dem Film eigentlich alles stimmt.


Den Hauptdarsteller mochte ich überhaupt nicht. Und Franka Potente passte da auch nicht wirklich rein. Das Buch zu lesen hat mehr Freude bereitet



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Der ist ziemlich gut, allerdings soll das Original (Infernal Affairs | FILMSTARTS.de) noch ein Stückchen besser sein. Leider kam ich noch nciht dazu das zu gucken.



_Internal Affairs_ ist weniger hektisch als Departed, letzterer ist halt deutlich an amerikanische Mafia-Krimis angelehnt - womit ersterer, auch wegen der anderen Nationalität, weniger patriotistisch ist.


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Film und Comic sind in dem Fall ein drastischer Unterschied: in _Begins _sah ich erst mal ziemlich dumm aus der Wäsche, als ich das vermeintliche Batmobil sah - das hat nicht nur nichts, sondern absolut nichts mit dem Original zu tun. Der Joker in The Dark Knight ist nur ein bemalter Irrer im Original bekommt man da einen ganz anderen Joker zu Gesicht - und ja, der Comic ist besser, nicht nur weil er _anders_ ist. Weder _Begins_ noch _The Dark_ _Knight_ fangen die Batman-Atmosphäre richtig ein, das ist den alten Burton-Filmen besser gelungen.


Allerdings muss es in erster Linie ja darum gehen einfach einen guten Film zu machen und nicht einen möglichst comictreuen. Und ehrlich gesagt gefallen mit die Filme von Nolan besser als die von Burton, obwohl die natürlich auch ganz gut sind. Und zum anderen Design des Batmobil kann ich nur sagen: So what? Das neue ist eh cooler


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

...und genau das ist der Punkt. Wem es darum geht, nur _einen guten Film _zu machen, da geht's in erster Linie nur um Geld - genauer gesagt, ist dies Ideenklau. Man baut die Elemente eines anderen Mediums, in diesem Fall den Batman-Comic, in einen Film, ohne dieses Medium _ver_filmen zu wollen - das ist in meinen Augen Diebstahl fremder Gedankengüter. Der Tumbler ist darüberhinaus nur die hässliche Sport-Version eines Panzers, das Original hat wenigstens nocht Style.


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Style scheint wohl höchst subjektiv zu sein.

Ich würde das auch nicht nur als Ideenklau des Geldes wegen bezeichnen. es ist einfach ein etablierter Stoff,d er nun anders interpretiert wurde. Und die entsprechenden Rechte werden sie gekauft haben  Sicherlich sieht man Nolans Filmen die Comic-Herkunft nur noch stellenweise an, aber mir gefällt das. Comics finde ich oft einfach zu überdreht. Die Burton Filme gefallen mir daher vermutlich auch nur, weil ich Burtons Stil einfach mag, auch wenn der näher an den Comics zu sein scheint.

Man kann einfach nicht immer wieder die gleichen alten Sachen aufwärmen (einen Bösewicht zum x-ten mal aus Arkham ausbrechen lassen, oder die Person unter der Verkleidung ständig auswechseln). Irgendwann muss man einfach mal einen Schnitt setzen und die Sache aufgeben oder eine komplett neue Herangehensweise finden.
So habe ich mich dann auch als alter Trekkie über den aktuellen Star Trek Film gefreut, denn es war einfach mal Zeit das Franchise zu überarbeiten und einen dem 21. jahrhundert angemessenen Inszenierungsstil zu finden.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

_Begins _und _The Dark Knight_ wurden sehr wohl zu Geldzwecken gedreht, weder Nolan, noch die anderen Drehbuchautoren sind selbst zu der Idee gekommen, den Comic nochmals zu verfilmen - es war die Entscheidung von Warner, eines ihrer Zugpferde wieder ins Rennen zu schicken. 

Über den aktuellen Star-Trek-Film habe ich mich allerdings sehr wohl aufgeregt; ich fand es O.K. die Serie wieder auferstehen zu lassen, aber eine andere Zeitlinie? Nö, für mich absolut inakzeptabel, anhand dessen ist wohl deutlich zu erkennen, dass den Machern die Originalen Star-Trek-Folgen zu actionlos waren, nicht umsonst hat man sich bei dem aktuellen Film auch an Star Wars orientiert.


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Two-Face schrieb:


> _Begins _und _The Dark Knight_ wurden sehr wohl zu Geldzwecken gedreht, weder Nolan, noch die anderen Drehbuchautoren sind selbst zu der Idee gekommen, den Comic nochmals zu verfilmen - es war die Entscheidung von Warner, eines ihrer Zugpferde wieder ins Rennen zu schicken.


Natürlich ging es dabei um's Geld, genauso wie es bei jedem anderen Film auch nur um's Geld geht, selbst wenn geheuchelt wird, das man das Original so liebt und es deshalb eine Ehre sei da mitarbeiten zu dürfen. Jeder, der an einem Film mitarbeitet mach das, um am Ende des Monats sein Gehalt zu kassieren. Was ich eigentlich meinte ist, dass man Batman da nicht nur des Geldes wegen etwas verändert hat, sondern weil es Nolan so wohl einfach lieber war.



> Über den aktuellen Star-Trek-Film habe ich mich allerdings sehr wohl aufgeregt; ich fand es O.K. die Serie wieder auferstehen zu lassen, aber eine andere Zeitlinie? Nö, für mich absolut inakzeptabel, anhand dessen ist wohl deutlich zu erkennen, dass den Machern die Originalen Star-Trek-Folgen zu actionlos waren, nicht umsonst hat man sich bei dem aktuellen Film auch an Star Wars orientiert.


Über zu wenig Action konnte man sich in den letzten ST Produktionen allerdings auch nicht gerade beschweren. Die einzige wirklich actionarme Serie war doch TNG. Und in welcher Zeitlinie das jetzt gerade spielt ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal, so hat man wenigstens mehr Handlungsfreiheit. Nur wird statt der Canon-Brüche aus Enterprise (da hätte man sich lieber über die miesen Drehbücher beschwert) nun halt über die neue Zeitlinie gemeckert.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

TNG hatte mehr Action als TOS, zu welcher Zeit ja auch der aktuelle Fim spielt. Die einzig wirklich actionreiche Klassikfolge war _Balance of Terror_, ansonsten wurde sich meistens in den alten Folgen geprügelt. 
Ich erhoffte mir vom Film ein Wiederaufleben des alten Trek-Flairs und dachte dabei, es wird die Geschichte von Kirk erzählt, wie er zur Sternenflotte kommt - stattdessen, wird.....wird....eine _alternative Zeitline _geschildert.....Da kam bei mir schon Ernüchterung auf, bevor ich den Film überhaupt gesehen hatte.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Um mal ein paar der größten Hypes aufzugreifen...
Für mich ist Avatar unangefochten auf Platz 1. Ich habe den gestern im Kino gesehen und muss sagen, ich habe nie zuvor so mitgefiebert bei einer Kampfsequenz wie in diesem Film, was vermutlich vor allem daran liegt, dass der Protagonist immer zwischen den Fronten steht.  

An zweiter Stelle kommt für mich The Last Samurai. Es ist leider etwas länger her, dass ich diesen sah und kann nicht viel rekapitulieren. Inhaltlich war er auf jeden Fall packend bis zum Schluss. 

Die HDR-Filme waren im Endeffekt ein gutes Phantasyadventure mit guten Effekten, aber irgendwie aus meiner Sicht zeitweise zu langsam erzählt, wenn auch sonst sehr unterhaltsam.

2012 fand ich irgendwie ehr enttäuschend, da es in sich nicht schlüssig war und auch sonst für mich nur wenig Spannung bot. Man hat einfach die ganze Zeit gewusst, dass sie es schaffen werden. Gegen Ende, als die Arche zu sinken drohte, war imo die einzige wirklich spannende Szene.

I am Legend hingegen war ganz nett, aber die Computeranimationen etwas zu künstlich/plump. Inhaltlich war der Film etwas dürftig, trotz einiger nervenzerreißender Szenen, aber insgesamt doch sehr gut erzählt.

Das sind alle, die mir spontan einfallen.


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Two-Face schrieb:


> TNG hatte mehr Action als TOS, zu welcher Zeit ja auch der aktuelle Fim spielt. Die einzig wirklich actionreiche Klassikfolge war _Balance of Terror_, ansonsten wurde sich meistens in den alten Folgen geprügelt.


Die Prügelein fallen bei mir auch unter Action, Raumschlachten gab es nur ein paar wenige, das ist wohl richtig.



> Ich erhoffte mir vom Film ein Wiederaufleben des alten Trek-Flairs und dachte dabei, es wird die Geschichte von Kirk erzählt, wie er zur Sternenflotte kommt - stattdessen, wird.....wird....eine _alternative Zeitline _geschildert.....Da kam bei mir schon Ernüchterung auf, bevor ich den Film überhaupt gesehen hatte.


Ist wohl eine Geschmacksfrage, ich mag es so lieber und durch Spock gibt es ja immerhin noch eine Verbindung zum alten Universum.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Hmm, Avatar. Die Geschichte ist absolut nix neues, Cameron verfrachtet eigentlich nur ein altes, verbrauchtes Klischee in ein modernes Setting.
Den Film selbst hab ich noch nicht gesehen, mich aber schon mal darüber informiert, um was es da eigentlich genau geht - das erinnerte mich zuerst an "_Der mit dem Wolf tanzt_". 
Den Film werd' ich mir auf Blu-Ray zulegen, seit "_STAR WARS: Episode 3: Die Rache der Sith_", schaue ich kein Film mehr im Kino, ich will beim Filme gucken meine Ruhe haben.


----------



## Väinämöinen (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm, Avatar. Die Geschichte ist absolut nix neues, Cameron verfrachtet eigentlich nur ein altes, verbrauchtes Klischee in ein modernes Setting.
> Den Film selbst hab ich noch nicht gesehen, mich aber schon mal darüber informiert, um was es da eigentlich genau geht - das erinnerte mich zuerst an "_Der mit dem Wolf tanzt_".
> Den Film werd' ich mir auf Blu-Ray zulegen, seit "_STAR WARS: Episode 3: Die Rache der Sith_", schaue ich kein Film mehr im Kino, ich will beim Filme gucken meine Ruhe haben.


Da würde ich mir einen Kinobesuch doch nochmal überlegen. Inhaltlich hat der Film zwar nicht so wahsinnig viel zu bieten und mit The Last Samurai wurde die mehr oder weniger gleiche Geschichte schon besser verfilmt, optisch ist der Film aber ein richtiges Spektakel, besonders in 3D.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Keine Chance. Bevor mich nochmal in ein Kino schwinge, schaue ich mir Filme ja noch lieber auf DVD auf einem PAL-Röhren-Fernseher an.
Ich hab zwar noch kein richtiges Heimkino-System, aber in aller Ruhe am PC ohne richtiges 3D ist das Filmerlebnis immernoch besser, als im Kino mit 3D, wo jeder dazwischenquakt und lauter Köpfe im Bild sind.


----------



## iceman650 (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Eindeutig 8Mile und Jarhead


----------



## Two-Face (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Stimmt, 8 Mile war auch toll

_Matrix Reloaded_ und _Revolutiuons_ fallen mir aber noch als wahrscheinlich  größte Enttäuschung dieses Jahrzehnts ein.


----------



## mixxed_up (27. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Chance. Bevor mich nochmal in ein Kino schwinge, schaue ich mir Filme ja noch lieber auf DVD auf einem PAL-Röhren-Fernseher an.
> Ich hab zwar noch kein richtiges Heimkino-System, aber in aller Ruhe am PC ohne richtiges 3D ist das Filmerlebnis immernoch besser, als im Kino mit 3D, wo jeder dazwischenquakt und lauter Köpfe im Bild sind.



Das dazwischenquaken geht mir auch oft richtig auf die Eier. Immer sitzen kleine Kinder neben mir die dann ablachen wie sonst was wo es gar nichts zu lachen gibt, oder ihre Eltern mit irgendwelchen Filmdetails volllabern, oder ein Typ neben mir sitzt der meint zu jeder Scene ein Kommentar loswerden zu wollen, oder welche die sich allgemein wärend des Films unterhalten...
Immer in diesen Situationen muss ich mich gewaltig anstrengen damit mir nicht mal die Hand ausrutscht...

Hangover fällt mir btw. noch ein.


----------



## »EraZeR« (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Keine Chance. Bevor mich nochmal in ein Kino schwinge, schaue ich mir Filme ja noch lieber auf DVD auf einem PAL-Röhren-Fernseher an.
> Ich hab zwar noch kein richtiges Heimkino-System, aber in aller Ruhe am PC ohne richtiges 3D ist das Filmerlebnis immernoch besser, als im Kino mit 3D, wo jeder dazwischenquakt und lauter Köpfe im Bild sind.



Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Mich nervt es immer wieder, wenn ich doch mal im Kino bin, dass man dann immer nur ein Teil des Bildes sieht, weil irgendwelche Köpfe mir das Bild einschränken. Dazu kommt noch der hohe Preis für die Tickets und die Anfahrt, sowie der Zeitaufwand und die meiner Meinung nach unbequemen Sitze (Jedenfalls nach längerem Sitzen, weil man sich kaum anders hinsetzen kann). Da genieße ich die Filme doch lieber bei mir zuhause.


----------



## Gelöscher Account 0002 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



»EraZeR« schrieb:


> Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen. Mich nervt es immer wieder, wenn ich doch mal im Kino bin, dass man dann immer nur ein Teil des Bildes sieht, weil irgendwelche Köpfe mir das Bild einschränken. Dazu kommt noch der hohe Preis für die Tickets und die Anfahrt, sowie der Zeitaufwand und die meiner Meinung nach unbequemen Sitze (Jedenfalls nach längerem Sitzen, weil man sich kaum anders hinsetzen kann). Da genieße ich die Filme doch lieber bei mir zuhause.



Ihr habt beide Recht! 
Bei uns im Landkreis gibts paar schöne alte Kinos , keine Frage! 
Da aber nur im be********* Cinemaxx die Filme kommen die mich interessieren(meistens zumindest) , schau ich auch lieber daheim DvD...
(Popkorn auf den Sitzen , verklebter Boden etc; aber auch nur im Cinemaxx,das kennt ihr ja)


----------



## herethic (30. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Omas von der Müllhalde 

Ne im ernst: Puh,schwer zu sagen alle Filme die ich geckugt habe smag ich irgendwie...
Film des Jahrzehnst:  Shopaholic vielleicht
Aber nicht Avatar oder Saw,ich weiß echt nicht was alle die so toll finden


----------



## kitmos (1. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

AVATAR 
Wanted
Doom
Shooter
Serenity
Iron Man
Max Payne
Transformers
Underworld
X-Men
Wall-E
...


----------



## elCh (2. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Herr der Ringe Trilogie
Batman - The Dark Knight


----------



## Lord Wotan (3. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

300
Denn habe ich schon fast 100 mal gesehen.


----------



## NuVeon (4. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

2012 war ein sehr guter film ...
mehr fallen mir grad net ein ...


----------



## Woohoo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



NuVeon schrieb:


> 2012 war ein sehr guter film ...
> mehr fallen mir grad net ein ...



Kein Langzeitgedächtnis. 



No Country for Old Men
Lost in Translation
The Fountain 
Das Leben der Anderen
Death Proof
Der Alte Affe Angst
Auf der anderen Seite
9 Songs 

und noch viele mehr...


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Alle Jean Reno Filme würde ich mal sagen, Leon - the professional war meiner Meinung nach einer der besten Filme.

The Fountain ist auch nicht schlecht, manchmal jedoch recht verwirrend wenn man sich nicht ganz aufn Film konzentriert und nebenher etwas anderes machen will...


----------



## Woohoo (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Ist "Léon - Der Profi" nicht von 1994?
Aber der Film ist gut. 
The Fountain hab ich auch zweimal geguckt. Beim ersten mal nicht konzentriert genug geschaut.


"In 3 Tagen bist du Tot", von unseren österreichischen Freunden.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Ach stimmt. Verdammt. -.-

Léon (1994)


----------



## Mister HighSetting (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Der Herr der Ringe ganz klar die Nummer 1!
Und sonnst gabs viel zu viel andere gute Filme um sie aufzuzählen, aber Die HdR Triologie schlägt alles um Längen!


----------



## Rakyr (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Es gab viele gute Filme, aber bevor ich die Liste derer aufzähle die für mich was besonderes sind: Herr der Ringe hat sie alle mit Abstand geschlagen!

- Avatar
- Fluch der Karibik 1-3
- Spider Man 1-3
- Transformers 1
- Hero
- Firefly / Serenity
- Black Hawk Down
- Brügge sehen... und sterben?
- Ice Age 1 + 3
- Alexander der Große
- 300
- Inglorius Basterds

Es gibt zwar noch Filme die ich irre gern mag (zB Fast & Furious 1+4) aber die würde ich trotzdem nicht zu den "besten" zählen.


----------



## Low (22. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Ach Gran Torino hatte ich ganz vergessen. Finde den Film so hammer geil.


----------



## SA\V/ANT (26. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

1. Avatar

2. The Departed

3. Watchmen

4. 300

5. No Country for old Men

6. Saw Teil 1

7. Herr der Ringe 1-3

8. Revolver

9. 8 Mile

10. Drag me to Hell

11. Transformers 1-2 ( OH JA! )


----------



## DerDude (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Über Geschmack lässt sich zum Glück streiten  

The Big Lebowski
Chech an Chong
District 9
Iron Man
Der Mongole

mehr fallen mir auf die schnelle nicht ein

Was findet ihr an Avatar gut (auser die blaue Tussi  )?


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



DerDude schrieb:


> The Big Lebowski
> Chech an Chong



Die stammen aber nicht aus diesem Jahrzehnt


----------



## DerDude (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

wat solls


----------



## LOGIC (30. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

1. AVATAR
2. TRANSFORMERS 2
3. TRANSFORMERS 1
4. 2012
5. Iron Man
6. District 9


----------



## Flotter Geist (31. Januar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Herr der Ringe 1-3
Sin City
Dark Knight
Transformers 1


----------



## Jax (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Spun aber ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher ob der von 98 oder 02 ist


----------



## a_fire_inside_1988 (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

will jetz keine Rangfolge aufstellen, sondern eher nach Kriterien ordnen:

- für die wirklich sehr ansehlichen Effekte darf Avatar auf keinen Fall fehlen
- Herr der Ringe war natürlich ein grandioses Fantasy-Epos (natürlich in der SEE)
- bester Sci-Fi seit ewigen Zeiten war District 9
- Sin City war eine geniale Comic Verfilmung

Außerhalb dieser Kriterien möchte ich noch meine zwei Lieblingsfilme nennen:

Lost in Translation ist ein echtes Meisterwerk, ein wunderschönes Portrait des modernen Japan verknüpft mit einer hinreißenden Geschichte über Freundschaft und Liebe.

Und dann wäre noch Vanilla Sky zu nennen...eine der wenigen Neuverfilmungen (in diesem Fall "Open your Eyes" bzw. "Abre los ojos") die ich besser als das Original finde. Grandiose Bilder, ein grandioser Soundtrack, eine geniale Story die bis zum Ende hochspannend ist und nicht zuletzt die richtig guten Darstellungen von Tom Cruise und Penelope Cruz machen den Film zu einem fesselnden Gesamtkunstwerk. Der beste von und in Hollywood produzierte Streifen ever!!


----------



## Mister HighSetting (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*



SA\V/ANT schrieb:


> 1. Avatar
> 
> 2. The Departed
> 
> ...



mit letzterem kann ich dir nur zustimmen  
Finde das beide filme tricktechisch brilliant sind und story naja ist eben die übliche... aber nicht schlechter als terminator,rambo und co.


----------



## LOGIC (21. Februar 2010)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Ich fande Ice Age 3 auch grandios  Und von den animationen her ist 2012 das beste ever ! Transformers ist da aber auch nicht schlecht


----------



## WeaponPharmacy (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

*Action & Effekt:*

Fast & Furious Collection
The Dark Knight
Vier Brüder
Gladiator
96.Hours
2012
Apocalypto
KingKong
Avatar
Iron Man 1&2
Drive
Ghetto Gangz 1&2
John Rambo 2008
Lord of War 
Nur noch 60 Sekunden
Ohne Limit
Shooter
Spiel mit der Angst
The Fighter
The Fighting
Fighters
Todeszug nach Yuma
Transformers 1
Trespass
Undisputed 1&2&3
Unknown Identity
Unleashed
Walking Tall
Warrior
Yamakasi 1&2


*Komödie:*

Stiefbruder
Guess Who
30 Minuten oder weniger
Hangover 1&2
Lottery Ticket
Meine Frau, unsere Kinder und ich
So High

*Klassika:*

Spiel mir das Lied vom Tod
Es war einmal in Amerika
Der Pate
Comeback
Scarface
Wie ein wilder Stier


*Nachdenkliche:*

Gespräche mit Gott
Cast Away
Das Glücksprinzip
Der mit dem Wolf tanzt 
Hinter dem Horizont 
Peaceful Warrior
Stadt der Engel
Rendezvous mit Joe Black
Blind Side
Buried.Lebend.begraben
Dschungelkind
Good Will Hunting
Gran Torino
The Tree of Life
Ziemlich beste Freunde

*Abenteuer:*

Blood Diamond
City of God
Into the Blue
Fluch der Karibik Collection

*Oldschool:*

Boyz n the Hood - Jungs im Viertel
Menace II Society
Training Day

*Da fehlen noch paar, aber die Filme hier fallen mir gerade so ein.*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Transformers Reihe
Soldat James Ryan
Cars
The Expendables
Fluch der Karibik
Taxi
Der rosarote Panther

*Klassiker*
Das Boot
Der längste Tag
Star Wars
08/15

Das sind nur mal ein paar Highlights, würden sonst ein paar hundert Filme werden


----------



## troppa (12. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

*Meine Besten der 00er:

Action:*
Lord of War

*Fantasy:*
Pan's Labyrinth

*Science Fiction:*
Cypher*

Dystopie**:*
V wie Vendetta
*
Drama:*
Gran Torino
L.A. Crash
City of God
*
Komödie:*
Hot Fuzz

*Deutscher Film:*
Das Leben der Anderen


----------



## Sertix (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Herr der Ringe Trilogie, eindeutig.


----------



## kampfschaaaf (15. Mai 2012)

*AW: Rückblick: Die besten Filme des Jahrzehnts*

Als in sich geschlossene Handlung: AVATAR

Sound, Bild, Handlung - perfekt.


----------

